# Tank turning green



## hpasupuleti (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, I am new just bought a 55Gal tank and Favol 405 filter. All the water is turning green , I cleaned all the tank and add fresh water but it turned green after 4 days . I need help . I have some African cichlids in it. I used solution to kill alge there is no change, all the alge on rocks died but the water is still green and cloudy


----------



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you cycled your tank? This could be a bacterial bloom. 
The library has a good article on cycling here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cycling.php

If you have cycled though, there's a possibility this could be from overfeeding. I had a 20long tank that had horrible green cloudiness, got this idea from a fish-keeping friend that I was overfeeding and it worked. Solution: I didn't feed my fish in the tank for a whole week, and did frequent waterchanges. The cloudiness never came back and it's been 6 months. I had tried everything else in the book. And of course, I follow guidelines on how much to feed my fish MUCH more closely. Flake food is messy, and the fish weren't eating everything.

Hope it helps. If anything, I'd do some frequent water changes for a while, especially if you haven't cycled your tank. Your ammonia could spike, and it will be detrimental to your fish.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

How long are your lights on? I would reduce light time and do more water changes.


----------



## hpasupuleti (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not turning off my aquarium lights and I feed them every day. I will re-cycle my tank and see if this helps to resolve my issue.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

*hpasupuleti*
do you have pictures your tank? :fish:


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

hpasupuleti said:


> I am not turning off my aquarium lights and I feed them every day. I will re-cycle my tank and see if this helps to resolve my issue.


This is probably the issue, you have an algae bloom. Put your lights on a timer, and have them on for about 12 hours a day. This will greatly reduce the green water effect. If you still have it, keep reducing the lights. Your fish will enjoy the rest too.


----------



## Jbaby (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with cevvin. Having lights on constantly like that can stress your fish a bit too.

Keep updating. Hope the waterchanges/lights will work!


----------



## hpasupuleti (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for all your suggestions. I did the following steps:
1.	Cycle the tank.
2.	After filling the tank, I just added AlgaeFix and let it run for 2days .
3.	I moved the fish and I am turning off the lights in the nights.
I am not seeing any clouds so far fish looks healthy.


----------



## 2ToneArmy (Feb 8, 2003)

Keep in mind, you can't cycle a tank in 5 days (you posted the topic on the 4th).

Is the tank by a window? Natural sunlight can cause green water also.


----------



## hpasupuleti (Feb 3, 2009)

No too close but there is a window in the room.


----------



## EatMySchwartz (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you have any live plants in your aquarium. I used a fertilizer once and my water was green for about 2 days.


----------



## EatMySchwartz (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you have any live plants in your aquarium. I used a fertilizer once and my water was green for about 2 days.


----------

